# Albino Black headed pythons



## cathy1986 (Dec 20, 2012)

Omg i need one of these before i die how awesome do they look






Cathy


----------



## smithson (Dec 20, 2012)

I want I want lol


----------



## RedFox (Dec 20, 2012)

It will be a few years before they are available. Apparently there are a couple in oz but the breeders are keeping them under wraps until they produce greater numbers. A little while ago someone started a thread about snow BHP which is possible from breeding albino to axanthic. The next few years looks like it will be an exciting time for BHP morphs. I have already started putting money away from one so in 10 years I will hopefully be able to add one to my collection.


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 20, 2012)

How much ya recon one will go for??? 10 000 or like 5000

Cathy


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

haha an albino BHP like the one above...I personally beleive it would fetch a hell of a lot more than 10G but who knows. Demand I presume!


----------



## reb01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Apparently there was-is one here in Aus and the owner was offered 50grand....personally i dont see the appeal to them...especially with all the nice ones that are being-have been produced here,calico-axanthic-pinstripe etc...A few years to come and the ones here will be coming out of hiding...


----------



## FAY (Dec 20, 2012)

Are the called 'whiteheads' ?


----------



## RedFox (Dec 20, 2012)

Let me put it this way, in 10 years if I stick to my savings plan, I will have just over $18,000 to play with. I would not be suprised if the first ones available to the public go for $20,000. In twenty years though I could, when they are well and truly established, I could see the price dropping considerably. As with anything they are worth whatever someone is willing to pay and I can guarantee I'm not the only one saving up for them.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

reb01 said:


> Apparently there was-is one here in Aus and the owner was offered 50grand....personally i dont see the appeal to them...especially with all the nice ones that are being-have been produced here,calico-axanthic-pinstripe etc...A few years to come and the ones here will be coming out of hiding...



I agree, personally I dont like them, I like the standard Black head, they are making them more like big Woma's now..... And now an Albino... Honestly, they are no longer a Black head now????
Black head's are my favourite python, along with the GTP, I personally prefer the natural colour then the morphs anyday.
I am partial to the pinstripe and Axanthic though


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

Albino BHP's are very beautiful but I still find the 'normal' BHP's to be still the most gorgeous


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah I'll admit I dont like the developing line of black heads with the gold and other colours appearing on the head. They don't look pure as they don't have 'black heads'. I don't mind funky coloured patterns and stuff but keep the black heads. IMO only.


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 20, 2012)

In my opinion easily one of the best looking snakes period!! Should be able to own one in say ohh 20 years, unfortunatly like everything else it's all about the mighty $$


----------



## Shotta (Dec 20, 2012)

that Bhp is incredible!!!! i want one!!


----------



## reb01 (Dec 20, 2012)

RedFox said:


> Let me put it this way, in 10 years if I stick to my savings plan, I will have just over $18,000 to play with. I would not be suprised if the first ones available to the public go for $20,000. In twenty years though I could, when they are well and truly established, I could see the price dropping considerably. As with anything they are worth whatever someone is willing to pay and I can guarantee I'm not the only one saving up for them.


I can imagine in 10-20 years there will be quiet a few around..And yes ur right..a snake will sell for whatever amount your willing to pay..


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 20, 2012)

I have spoken to a breeder who has some and they are pricey as hell. I say you will be seeing hets next season or so.. It's all quite hush hush ATM from what I gather. 

I dunno about how they look. Kinda takes their edge off.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nintendont (Dec 20, 2012)

how did these start? did someone have a permit to take a wild caught BHP and managed to stumble upon an Albino? or did a wild caught BHP just happen to be a het and a breeder got lucky? what are the origins if anybody knows?


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 20, 2012)

nintendont said:


> how did these start? did someone have a permit to take a wild caught BHP and managed to stumble upon an Albino? or did a wild caught BHP just happen to be a het and a breeder got lucky? what are the origins if anybody knows?



google Piet Nuyten Netherlands


----------



## nintendont (Dec 20, 2012)

not really a wealth of information on google but i gathered: 
In 2005 he bred 2 Albino BHPs from a normal pair. 
Half his luck. I dont know enough about genetics and reproduction to know how this is even possible. 
normal X normal = albino ???
so the albanism mutation just starts from a random clutch sometimes? I always thought it was carried from generation to generation...


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

justdragons said:


> I have spoken to a breeder who has some and they are pricey as hell. I say you will be seeing hets next season or so.. It's all quite hush hush ATM from what I gather.
> 
> I dunno about how they look. Kinda takes their edge off.
> 
> ...



I think the main reason I like the normal BHP's is because of the edgyness and plus they look venomous, my opinion only. I just think they are beautiful snakes, have stand out temperaments, great food response, hence why I like the *black headed* python.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

nintendont said:


> not really a wealth of information on google but i gathered:
> In 2005 he bred 2 Albino BHPs from a normal pair.
> Half his luck. I dont know enough about genetics and reproduction to know how this is even possible.
> normal X normal = albino ???
> so the albanism mutation just starts from a random clutch sometimes? I always thought it was carried from generation to generation...



You'd have thought it would have been genetic, and it most likely was.
However it probably would have originated from a wild caught animal with and albino gene but the normal gene being the dominant one. From there most likely they would have bred hets however the offspring would have displayed as normal as the normal gene would have been dominant. Therefore they would have been unaware. Somewhere down the track 2 animals would have mated to produce offspring with dominant albino gene and therefore displaying the albinism.

May be very far off however I took a stab haha.
No idea but sounds a very interesting origin.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 20, 2012)

Pfft albino BHP, such an ugly morph for them along with axanthic and all the other non sense a few breeders are doing with them. Albino scrubbies on the other hand, I cannot wait.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Pfft albino BHP, such an ugly morph for them along with axanthic and all the other non sense a few breeders are doing with them. Albino scrubbies on the other hand, I cannot wait.



Agreed on both, an Albino Scrubbie would be interesting. I personally just like the normals to those guys as well though


----------



## reb01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Monitor_Keeper said:


> Pfft albino BHP, such an ugly morph for them along with axanthic and all the other non sense a few breeders are doing with them. Albino scrubbies on the other hand, I cannot wait.



You may say non-sense a few breeders are doing..however i say Good on them all for all the work-years they have put in to create some magnificent pythons...Albino scrubby is IMO non-sense...each to there own hey!!!!!


----------



## longqi (Dec 20, 2012)

reb01 said:


> You may say non-sense a few breeders are doing..however i say Good on them all for all the work-years they have put in to create some magnificent pythons...Albino scrubby is IMO non-sense...each to there own hey!!!!!



But can anyone honestly justify deliberately breeding a hereditary bad gene into any animal??
Human albinos are told to choose their mates very carefully by any doctor with good reason

But because humans like pretty things we jump for joy at the prospect of virtually any albino animal and
when we find one frantically breed as many as we can?????


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 20, 2012)

At the end of the day its each to his own. The world would be a boring place if we all liked the same thing. The value of these animals is not really down to what we would pay for it, the fact is that their rarity will drive the price. Someone will want to own them!
Expect to be looking at 50,000, and it wont be too long before they start to show in the market. There were 2 het albino's for sale on this site a while back.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

longqi said:


> But because humans like pretty things we jump for joy at the prospect of virtually any albino animal and
> when we find one frantically breed as many as we can?????



I cetainly aint like that, honestly I am not a fan of Albino anything except Olive Pythons, dont know why though.

- - - Updated - - -



Pauls_Pythons said:


> At the end of the day its each to his own. The world would be a boring place if we all liked the same thing. The value of these animals is not really down to what we would pay for it, the fact is that their rarity will drive the price. Someone will want to own them!
> Expect to be looking at 50,000, and it wont be too long before they start to show in the market. There were 2 het albino's for sale on this site a while back.



I understand where you are coming from, as I said in my posts, this is just my honest opinion, I am not having a go at people, I agree with you, if we were all the same then we would be really boring.


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 20, 2012)

Personally, I like them and their genetic potential is pretty huge when the albino gene is crossed into some of the morphs people have mentioned in this thread. Consider this, albino bhp + axanthic bhp = double hets = snow bhp, bring it on!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

A snow BHP would be great, I have always liked the WA locale because of their "whiter background" so a snow BHP would be interesting.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 20, 2012)

The genetic morphs is what has taken reptile keeping to where it is in the world. Just look at the ball python in the US.......When I lived in the UK I would not have had a Ball python if someone gave me one. The work done by genetic line breeding has developed animals that has virtually stopped wild trafficking from many parts of the world. 
Without the morphs we would still be seen as weird people doing god knows what. The interest in the hobby helps raise awareness for the wild animals and the care factor is what the hobby is really about. Wether we keep morphs or wild types we all care what happens out in the wild. Every one of these animals is important, not only to us/now, but to the future of the hobby and the futures of many wild animals.

All just my opinion of course


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> The genetic morphs is what has taken reptile keeping to where it is in the world. Just look at the ball python in the US.......When I lived in the UK I would not have had a Ball python if someone gave me one. The work done by genetic line breeding has developed animals that has virtually stopped wild trafficking from many parts of the world.
> Without the morphs we would still be seen as weird people doing god knows what. The interest in the hobby helps raise awareness for the wild animals and the care factor is what the hobby is really about. Wether we keep morphs or wild types we all care what happens out in the wild. Every one of these animals is important, not only to us/now, but to the future of the hobby and the futures of many wild animals.
> 
> All just my opinion of course



Wow, I guess I didnt think of the old saying: "Think outside the box". I reckon that is definitely at least part of it.


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 20, 2012)

How long do you think it will be untill we joe public get to atleast see a picture of an albino scrubby? The hype around them has been massive for a while now, and with good reason I'm sure... Still waiting for albino shinglebacks to hit the market aswell while were on the topic, absolutely loves shingles and all the colours they come in..


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 20, 2012)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Wow, I guess I didnt think of the old saying: "Think outside the box". I reckon that is definitely at least part of it.



Not really outside the box venomous. Just showing my age! I can remember the days when the pet trade in Europe and the US dealt in nothing but wild caught animals. Greed and that good old human trait of wanting something that no one else had is what started the hobby. Everyone wants something that is rare and beautiful, its just human nature. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 21, 2012)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Not really outside the box venomous. Just showing my age! I can remember the days when the pet trade in Europe and the US dealt in nothing but wild caught animals. Greed and that good old human trait of wanting something that no one else had is what started the hobby. Everyone wants something that is rare and beautiful, its just human nature. Again, just my opinion.



Yeah harrods in the 50-60s jumps to mind tigers lions monkeys anything you could think of you could get 

Cathy


----------



## drunken (Dec 21, 2012)

u dont have mach time now

- - - Updated - - -

*much


----------



## RobynTRR (Dec 22, 2012)

I have always thought those to be stunning animals.


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 22, 2012)

FAY said:


> Are the called 'whiteheads' ?



Nah 'Pink Heads' =D


----------



## smeejason (Dec 22, 2012)

would have one in a heart beat.. but as yet i have not seen even a photo proving they are being bred in oz. surely just a pic on a aussie paper to wet everybodies appetite. Apparently everyone knows some mates mate that has them and for the last 4 years they were coming but as yet nothing. I cannot wait for them to be out in colections.


----------

